# What is that??



## johnny_gitara (Jul 9, 2010)

hello everybody. probablly this was disscused hundreds of times but i was just wondering can anyone say what is growing on my live rock. it is like slime, white transparent coat on one side of one piece of live rock. pic is included. thank you in advance


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

sponge?


----------



## vshortt (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks like the beginnings of a slime algae of some sort. I think a scrub in some SW is in order.


----------



## johnny_gitara (Jul 9, 2010)

well this is now what been turning into. still don't know what is it, but it's not doing any harm


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

It's a type of sponge most of the time it will grow on the under side of rocks that don't get much light. It is safe.


----------



## johnny_gitara (Jul 9, 2010)

thanks man!


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> It's a type of sponge most of the time it will grow on the under side of rocks that don't get much light. It is safe.


I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

GetITCdot said:


> I WIN!!!!!!!!!!!


 Nope this ones mine I got it by a nose. Your answer and I quote was "sponge" with a question mark, but I'll split it with you.


----------



## johnny_gitara (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL thanks guys for your time!i just added another clown fish, smaller than the one i already have. they are chasing around like crazy. hope small guy will survive


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

johnny_gitara said:


> LOL thanks guys for your time!i just added another clown fish, smaller than the one i already have. they are chasing around like crazy. hope small guy will survive


 What type of clowns? And how big is the tank?


----------



## johnny_gitara (Jul 9, 2010)

both are amphirion percula. it's 20 gal tank. it is pobably small but anyway i'm getting bigger tank in the next couple of months, and im not adding other fish before that. Chasing and harasment stopped. now they are swimming together and were sleeping together


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

trouble93 said:


> What type of clowns? And how big is the tank?


http://www.aquariumforum.com/f67/adding-another-clown-fish-7041.html#post48642


----------

